# Sony announce a range of global shutter sensors



## Mikehit (Sep 9, 2018)

The largest is 31MP APS-C with maximum readout of 12fps at 12-bit - how that will relate to a real-world stills-oriented hybrid camera (acutal fps, dynamic range, monochrome vs colour etc) we shall have to see but this seems to be a significant step forward


http://www.sony-semicon.co.jp/products_en/IS/sensor0/industry/products/industry.html


----------



## mover (Sep 10, 2018)

I saw this too and my suspicions are that Canon is really falling behind in the sensor technology. With the two year old sensor in the new EOS R and the so so sensor on the 6d mark ii, I think with in the next two years we will see how far behind they really are. I know there is a lot more than the sensor for a great camera experience, but technology moves fast and once you are behind it is really hard to catch up. I know people think Canon is just holding back and maybe they are on a few things but sensor wise I think they are just not capable yet of doing what other camera companies are. This doesn't mean you can't take great picture. I still only use my original 7d and the 5d mark ii. My 5D mk ii at iso 100 properly exposed shoots just as nice of picture as the 5d mark iv, but with Canon only releasing new camera versions every 4 to 5 years I hate to think what Sony will have by the time the Canon mk v comes out. Who knows thought Maybe the 5dsr ii will be the one that really shines. Lets hope, because if I wanted what the EOS R has I would buy a sony a7rii with pretty much the same specifications but a better sensor.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 10, 2018)

I’m unclear on why a 12-bit machine vision sensor from Sony is a leap forward beyond the production-worthy global shutter CMOS sensors in Canon and Sony cinema cameras (and others as well), and why it portends Canon falling behind technologically.

Superficially this reads much like the CMOSIS sensor, but smaller.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 10, 2018)

They may have some zippier versions with more ability (and color too in 4/3 size) but hold back from revealing it to allow buyers with flagship products (like Olympus) using those higher end devices to make a bigger splash when they come out with their new cameras.


----------



## mover (Sep 10, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> I’m unclear on why a 12-bit machine vision sensor from Sony is a leap forward beyond the production-worthy global shutter CMOS sensors in Canon and Sony cinema cameras (and others as well), and why it portends Canon falling behind technologically.
> 
> Superficially this reads much like the CMOSIS sensor, but smaller.



I don't think sony is that far ahead of canon right now but as time goes on this could be a problem for canon. I think canon has the best ergonomics, great color, great lenses and support which is why I stay with them. They make taking pictures enjoyable. Being a software developer I know right now that finding and keeping the right people is the hardest part for companies. If your company is not seen as a company that is going in the right direction, it gets harder and harder to attract those people. I am sure all the Japanese camera companies are going through this especially with the declining young population in Japan. With sensors going into almost everything. I think sony has the advantage. This is one of their main lines of business. It will be interesting to see though. Personally I don't care too much because I can take a fabulous photo with any of the new cameras no matter who makes them.


----------

